# logitech G27, xorg, wine e rFactor.....

## alegioit

Ciao a tutti!

Dopo alcuni incasinamenti mi sono deciso definitivamente ad eliminare windows dal desktop ed ad utilizzare gentoo...

Tutto si sta piano piano sistemando ( ho provato gnome3... non mi è piaciuto e colto da un raptus superimpulsivo ho piallato tutto in favore di awesome ( che è davvero awesome, ma per finire di fargli fare quello che voglio ci metterò due anni... ), ma non è questo il problema... ).

In pratica l'unico gioco a cui giocavo era rFactor ( un simulatore di guida ). Mi piacerebbe utilizzarlo sotto wine e non sotto macchina virtuale ( non so neanche come girerebbe... ), ma non mi è possibile a causa dei problemi che ho nel configurare il G27 della logitech.

In rete ho trovato persone che asseriscono di averlo configurato perfettamente ( funziona in toto anche il force feedback ), quindi sto cercando da circa 2 settimane di farlo andare... solo che non ci riesco...

Ho cercato in lungo ed in largo delle guide che spiegassero come configurare i joystick ed i volanti in X ed ho letto anche il man, ma non ho ancora ben capito come settare gli assi ed i bottoni ( ed in generale tutta la configuarzione dei joystick/volantini ). Avete qualche guida o potete postare i vostri file di configurazione per aiutarmi?

In realtà il problema principale ( che non so se dipenda direttamente dalla configurazione di X o da altro ) è che la porta usb a cui il G27 è attaccato si resetta ogni secondo ( cosa che non succede se non sono dentro ad X ) e ciò si riflette anche sul volante dato, che continua ad inizializzarsi ed a centrarsi continuamente...

La cosa bella è che appena esco da X il volante torna a funzionare normalmente...

Questo problema manda in crash il sistema quando faccio partire rFactor tramite wine ( parte un loop audio ed il mouse si blocca... l'unico modo per risolvere la situazione è il reset... ). Se scollego il volante rFactor parte normalmente senza alcun problema; in realtà ho notato che è necessario scollegare il volante anche se in xorg.conf commento la parte di configurazione del volante ( non da problemi di reset continui alla usb, ma appena parte rFactor il volante continua a girare da solo... ).

In rete ho trovato ltwheelconf ( un programma che consente di far riconoscere correttamente il g27 con tutti gli assi ed i pulsanti ): funziona perfettamente se non sono in X ( jstest rileva correttamente tutti gli assi ed i pulsanti mancanti, ma ffcfstress dice che il volante non supporta il force feedback ); quando passo ad X, però, da sempre lo stesso problema.... quindi non credo sia questo....

Sinceramente non so più dove sbattere la testa... ho chiesto all'utente che afferma di aver perfettamente configurato il g27 in gentoo, ma non mi ha ancora risposto, quindi chiedo a voi....

/etc/xorg.conf

Ci sono vari commenti e varie opzioni che sembrano tirate a caso ( a volte lo sono... ) dato che stavo tentando in tutti i modi di configurarlo.... Ho provato sia con il driver evdev sia con joystick, ma il risultato è stato sempre lo stesso...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"

    InputDevice    "Logitech MX1000"

#    InputDevice    "G27"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#    MatchIsKeyboard "yes"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_Illuminated_Keyboard-event-kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Logitech MX1000"

#    MatchIsPointer "yes"

    Driver  "evdev"

    Option  "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

    Option  "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#    Identifier "G27"

#    MatchIsJoystick "yes"

#    MatchProduct "G27"

#    Driver "joystick"

#         Option "DebugLevel"        "2"

#         Option "StartKeysEnabled"  "True"

#         Option "StartMouseEnabled" "True"

#         Option "MapButton1"        "button=1"

#         Option "MapButton2"        "button=2"

#         Option "MapButton3"        "button=3"

#         Option "MapButton4"        "none"

#         Option "MapAxis1"          "mode=absolute    axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis2"          "mode=absolute    axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis3"          "mode=absolute    axis=+1zx deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis4"          "mode=absolute    axis=+1zy deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis5"          "mode=absolute axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis6"          "mode=absolute axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

#         Option "MapAxis7"          "mode=absolute"

#    Option "GrabDevice" "True"

#    Option  "Path" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-046d_G27_Racing_Wheel-joystick"

#    Option "Floating" "yes"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 560 Ti"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

[    17.794]

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[    17.794] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    17.794] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    17.794] Current Operating System: Linux ale 3.1.5-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Dec 21 08:57:12 CET 2011 x86_64

[    17.794] Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3 md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1920x1080-32@60

[    17.794] Build Date: 10 December 2011  12:57:26PM

[    17.794]

[    17.794] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[    17.794]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    17.794] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    17.794] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 21 08:59:47 2011

[    17.836] (==) Using config file: "/etc/xorg.conf"

[    17.836] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    17.866] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    17.866] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    17.866] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    17.876] (**) |   |-->Device "Device 0"

[    17.876] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    17.876] (**) |-->Input Device "Logitech MX1000"

[    17.876] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[    17.876] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    17.876] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    17.942] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    17.942] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    17.942] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    17.942] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cfae0

[    17.942] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    17.942]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    17.942]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[    17.942]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[    17.942]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    17.942] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0122:1043:844d rev 9, Mem @ 0xfa400000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    17.942] (--) PCI:*(0:5:0:0) 10de:1200:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf8000000/33554432, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    17.942] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    17.942] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    17.942] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    17.942] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    17.942] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    17.942] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    17.942] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    17.942] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    18.028] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    18.042] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.042]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.042]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    18.042]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    18.042] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    18.042] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    18.042] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    18.048] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.048]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.048]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    18.048]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    18.048] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    18.048] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    18.048] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    18.048] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.048]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    18.048]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    18.048]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    18.048] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    18.048] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    18.048] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    18.470] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    18.474]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.474]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    18.474] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  290.10  Wed Nov 16 18:01:24 PST 2011

[    18.474] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    18.474] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    18.479] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    18.479] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    18.479] (II) Unloading dri

[    18.479] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    18.479] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    18.480] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    18.480] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    18.480] (II) Unloading dri2

[    18.480] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    18.480] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    18.480] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    18.589] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    18.597]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.597]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    18.620] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.620] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.630] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.630]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    18.630]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.630]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[    18.630] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  290.10  Wed Nov 16 17:41:10 PST 2011

[    18.630] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    18.649] (++) using VT number 7

[    18.676] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    18.676] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    18.676] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    18.690] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.690]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.690]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    18.690] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    18.690] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    18.690] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    18.695] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.695]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    18.695]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    18.695] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    18.695] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    18.695] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    18.703] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    18.704] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    18.704] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    18.718] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    18.718] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    18.718] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    18.718] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    18.718] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

[    18.718] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"

[    18.718] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    19.710] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-2)) does not support NVIDIA

[    19.710] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[    19.711] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 560 Ti (GF114) at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.24.11.00.00

[    19.711] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 560 Ti at

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:5:0:0

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-2)

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-2): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    19.711] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-2): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[    19.714] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-2

[    19.714] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

[    19.714] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.

[    19.740] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-2

[    19.740] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    19.740] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080_60+0+0"

[    19.740] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    19.768] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    19.768] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    19.768] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    19.768] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    19.768] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    19.771] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080_60+0+0"

[    19.837] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    19.914] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    19.914] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    19.914] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    19.915] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    19.915] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" requested "CRT", but no

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     such display device could be found, or all display devices

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     by that name are currently unavailable.

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" requested "TV", but no such

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     display device could be found, or all display devices by

[    19.915] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     that name are currently unavailable.

[    19.915] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    19.915] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    19.915] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    19.915] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    19.915] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    19.915] (II) Unloading dri2

[    19.915] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    19.915] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    19.915] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    19.915] (==) RandR enabled

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    19.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    19.916] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    20.637] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Keyboard0'

[    20.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    20.637] (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

[    20.637] (**) Keyboard0: Device: "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_Illuminated_Keyboard-event-kbd"

[    20.637] (--) Keyboard0: Found keys

[    20.637] (II) Keyboard0: Configuring as keyboard

[    20.637] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    20.637] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    20.637] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    20.637] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "it"

[    20.673] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech MX1000'

[    20.673] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: always reports core events

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: Device: "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

[    20.673] (--) Logitech MX1000: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    20.673] (--) Logitech MX1000: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    20.673] (--) Logitech MX1000: Found relative axes

[    20.673] (--) Logitech MX1000: Found x and y relative axes

[    20.673] (II) Logitech MX1000: Configuring as mouse

[    20.673] (II) Logitech MX1000: Adding scrollwheel support

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    20.673] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech MX1000" (type: MOUSE, id 7)

[    20.673] (II) Logitech MX1000: initialized for relative axes.

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    20.673] (**) Logitech MX1000: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    20.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    20.675] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    20.675] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event3)

[    20.675] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event4)

[    20.675] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event5)

[    20.676] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event6)

[    20.676] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device G27 Racing Wheel (/dev/input/event7)

[    20.676] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: Applying InputClass "G27"

[    20.676] (II) LoadModule: "joystick"

[    20.676] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/joystick_drv.so

[    20.685] (II) Module joystick: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    20.685]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.6.0

[    20.685]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    20.685]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[    20.685] (II) Using input driver 'joystick' for 'G27 Racing Wheel'

[    20.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/joystick_drv.so

[    20.685] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: always reports core events

[    20.685] (**) G27 Racing Wheel (keys): Applying InputClass "G27"

[    20.685] (II) Using input driver 'joystick' for 'G27 Racing Wheel (keys)'

[    20.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/joystick_drv.so

[    20.685] (**) G27 Racing Wheel (keys): always reports core events

[    20.685] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input7/event7"

[    20.685] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G27 Racing Wheel (keys)" (type: JOYSTICK, id 8)

[    20.707] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[    20.707] (**) Option "DebugLevel" "2"

[    20.707] (WW) G27 Racing Wheel: DebugLevel: Compiled without debugging support!

[    20.707] (**) Option "StartMouseEnabled" "True"

[    20.707] (**) Option "StartKeysEnabled" "True"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapButton1" "button=1"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapButton2" "button=2"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapButton3" "button=3"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapButton4" "none"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis1" "mode=absolute    axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis2" "mode=absolute    axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis3" "mode=absolute    axis=+1zx deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis4" "mode=absolute    axis=+1zy deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis5" "mode=absolute axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis6" "mode=absolute axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

[    20.707] (**) Option "MapAxis7" "mode=absolute"

[    20.707] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input7/event7"

[    20.707] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G27 Racing Wheel" (type: JOYSTICK, id 9)

[    20.707] (II) Joystick: G27 Racing Wheel. bus 0x3 vendor 0x46d product 0xc29b version 0x111

[    20.707] (II) Joystick: found 6 axes, 23 buttons

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    20.732] (II) config/udev: Adding input device G27 Racing Wheel (/dev/input/js0)

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: Applying InputClass "G27"

[    20.732] (II) Using input driver 'joystick' for 'G27 Racing Wheel'

[    20.732] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/joystick_drv.so

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: always reports core events

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel (keys): Applying InputClass "G27"

[    20.732] (II) Using input driver 'joystick' for 'G27 Racing Wheel (keys)'

[    20.732] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/joystick_drv.so

[    20.732] (**) G27 Racing Wheel (keys): always reports core events

[    20.732] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input7/js0"

[    20.732] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G27 Racing Wheel (keys)" (type: JOYSTICK, id 10)

[    20.733] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/js0"

[    20.733] (**) Option "DebugLevel" "2"

[    20.733] (WW) G27 Racing Wheel: DebugLevel: Compiled without debugging support!

[    20.733] (**) Option "StartMouseEnabled" "True"

[    20.733] (**) Option "StartKeysEnabled" "True"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapButton1" "button=1"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapButton2" "button=2"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapButton3" "button=3"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapButton4" "none"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis1" "mode=absolute    axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis2" "mode=absolute    axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis3" "mode=absolute    axis=+1zx deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis4" "mode=absolute    axis=+1zy deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis5" "mode=absolute axis=+1x  deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis6" "mode=absolute axis=+1y  deadzone=5000"

[    20.733] (**) Option "MapAxis7" "mode=absolute"

[    20.733] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input7/js0"

[    20.733] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G27 Racing Wheel" (type: JOYSTICK, id 11)

[    20.733] (EE) Joystick: ioctl EVIOCGVERSION on '/dev/input/js0' failed: Invalid argument

[    20.764] (II) Joystick: G27 Racing Wheel. 6 axes, 23 buttons

[    20.796] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    20.796] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    20.796] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    20.796] (**) G27 Racing Wheel: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    20.796] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event8)

[    20.796] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.796] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    20.796] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.797] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event9)

[    20.797] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.797] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event10)

[    20.797] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.797] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Illuminated Keyboard (/dev/input/event11)

[    20.797] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    20.798] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event2)

[    20.798] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "joystick"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading joystick

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "joystick"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading joystick

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "joystick"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading joystick

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "joystick"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading joystick

[   146.873] (II) Logitech MX1000: Close

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading evdev

[   146.873] (II) Keyboard0: Close

[   146.873] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   146.873] (II) Unloading evdev

[   146.888] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

lsusb 

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2109:3431

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 2109:3431

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c29b Logitech, Inc. G27 Racing Wheel

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c51a Logitech, Inc. MX Revolution/G7 Cordless Mouse

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices   (posto solo la parte riguardante il G27)

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c29b Version=0111

N: Name="G27 Racing Wheel"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3.1/1-1.3.1:1.0/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event7 js0

B: PROP=0

B: EV=20001b

B: KEY=7f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 ffff00000000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=30027

B: MSC=10

B: FF=300040000 0

```

cat /var/log/messages   ( posto solo i messaggi di reset della usb )

```

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.440524] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.508799] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.549887] hub 1-1.3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.585431] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.654704] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:08 ale kernel: [ 2258.730337] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:09 ale kernel: [ 2258.799610] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:09 ale kernel: [ 2258.875244] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2259.956728] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.033495] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.084884] hub 1-1.3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.102633] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.178401] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.246539] usb 1-1.3.1: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.322308] usb 1-1.3.1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Dec 21 09:37:10 ale kernel: [ 2260.340712] hub 1-1.3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

.........

```

PS: se qualcuno sa anche come compilare il driver "joystick" con il supporto per il debug ne sarei molto contento...

----------

